# diving 5-8-10



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

Dan, April and I headed out Saturday to the Heron/LCM. We found strong surface current, moderate current at depth. The vis was about 40-50 on bottom, with a fair amount of snot on the way down, so it was a little dark. There were a ton of snappers there, and of course about a 25lb snapper swam right up to me to see what was up. No other fish onsite. We trolled once back in state waters, caught a couple kings.

Lane


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Lane! Too bad no other legal fish. Been forever since we seen you and April.


----------

